# hoch skillen aber wie?



## Fray_2010 (28. November 2008)

tag zusammen....

hätte da ein frage......

wie habt ihr alchimie hoch geskilld?

ich bin jezt bei 428 lvl77 kreuterkunde 450 und hab nur noch transmutiren zum skillen 
das kann ja nicht sein oder der alchi lehrer hat nix mehr und rezepte hab ich keine gefunden....weder im AH noch bei irgedwelchen händlern oder rüstmeistern die mir was bringen würden....

ich kann mir ja alle 7 tage den trank machen aber da muss doch mehr sein wo ich neue sachen lernen kann....

kann mir pls jemand einen tipp geben......

ich danke schon mal im voraus für die hilfe.....

mfg
Fary_2010


----------



## mooki (29. November 2008)

Fray_2010 schrieb:


> tag zusammen....
> 
> hätte da ein frage......
> 
> ...





Also ich habe mir einfach die matz für den Erdringdiamanten gekauft und auf 430 geskillt und ab wenn ich mich nicht irre mit fläschchen auf 450 geskillt.


----------



## Smeal (29. November 2008)

einfach äonen dinger farmen rest kaufen und auf 435 skillen 
da machste sogar noch gewinn und dann kannste mit fläschen auf 450 skillen =)

Mfg Smeal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fray_2010 (29. November 2008)

danke für die antworten.....

werde das dann auch so machen.....

mfg
Fray_2010


----------



## Rygel (11. Februar 2009)

hi.

ich bin auch gerade an meine alchimistische grenze gestoßen: 422. ist da immer noch so ne große "skill-lücke" bis 435? erdringdiamant klingt ganz gut, aber ist der nicht auch erst ab 425 machbar? und das auch nur einmal pro tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? deshalb fände ich transmutationen (stichwort: elementarkram farmen) recht umständlich und langwierig.

ab welchem skill kann man denn das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 herstellen? 235? oder erst ab 450? bekommt man das rezept vom lehrer beigebracht, oder muss man das per forschung entdecken?

sind die geistesblitze ab 375 eingentlich ganz rausgenommen worden, oder gibt s die noch?


----------



## Hairman (11. Februar 2009)

Transmutationscooldowns wurden zumindest bei Metagems entfernt, was übrigens auch den AH-Preis erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe damals mit einem Trank aus der Forschung (glaub es war Rüstungsdurchschlag) weitergeskillt bis 425. Danach dann wie gehabt Metagems bauen bis 435. Danach zum Lehrer, alle Flasks lernen und mit denen bis zum Ende skillen.
http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/profession/171

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wenn man in der Forschung kein Glück hatte, wäre sich die Schutzpots zu farmen, die sollten ein wenig länger Skillpunkte geben als die reinen Mana-/Healpots. Droppen allesamt in Eiskrone.


----------



## Rygel (11. Februar 2009)

vielen dank.



Hairman schrieb:


> Transmutationscooldowns wurden zumindest bei Metagems entfernt, was übrigens auch den AH-Preis erklärt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann werde ich mal das AH im auge behalten die nächsten tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



Hairman schrieb:


> Eine weitere Möglichkeit wenn man in der Forschung kein Glück hatte, wäre sich die Schutzpots zu farmen, die sollten ein wenig länger Skillpunkte geben als die reinen Mana-/Healpots. Droppen allesamt in Eiskrone.



bin ich leider noch zu klein für (lvl 71). meinen 80er-jäger muss ich also erstmal auch mit kräutern aus dem AH für das wutfläschchen bestücken. die schutzpot-rezepte sind alles drops, ja?


----------



## Amilcar (11. Februar 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> sind die geistesblitze ab 375 eingentlich ganz rausgenommen worden, oder gibt s die noch?



Geistesblitze gibts noch.
Hatte einen für ne BC-Flask beim Manatrank herstellen (kp warum) ^^
Ansonsten gibts die Transmute-GBs. Also bei Titan- und Äonentransmutes hast du die Chance andere zu lernen. (wenn du farmfaul bist kauf dir was im ah und verkauf das transmutete, kann man teilweise gewinn machen, zb. mit Leben (10g im AH) --> Feuer (30-40g), sofern du es schon kannst... Vorausetzung hier: mindestens 1x Titan transmuten um Äonentransmutes zu lernen.
Wotlk Elixiere und Tränke lernst du nur mit Alchimistischer Forschung. Da ist halt Glückssache, ob du was skillbares bekommst. Aber ich habe mit transmutes, dann mit Metas und die letzten 15 Punkte mit flasks geskillt...



Hairman schrieb:


> Transmutationscooldowns wurden zumindest bei Metagems entfernt, was übrigens auch den AH-Preis erklärt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die neuen Meta-Gems hatten noch nie CD. Und der on Titan-Transmute wrde von 3d20h auf 20h gekürzt...


----------



## Anduris (10. März 2009)

Guide!

Habe nach diesem Guide geskillt und es ging sehr einfach und war auch recht billig. Ich glaube, so kann man am günstigsten skillen, aber du musst in den höherem Bereichen immer mal schauen was du gerade an Mats hast, damit du am besten skillen kannst.


----------

